# Icelandic: leikir/leikar



## Alxmrphi

Hihi,



> Fleiri orð af þessari gerð mynda fleirtölu með -ar en -ir. Orðið_* leikur*_ er til með báðum fleirtöluendingunum og í ólíkum merkingum; almenna merkingin er þó oftast með -ir.



Ef orðið* leikir* þýðir *games/matches* (t.d. _fótboltaleik*i*r_) og *leikar *þýðir *games* (t.d. _Ólympíuleik*a*rnir_) þá á ég erfitt með að aðgreina nákvæmlega muninn á milli þeirra.
Tónleikar vs. dansleikir / sjónleikir o.s.frv.  Það á ekki við rök að styðjast með því að skoða einstöku orðin, sýnist mér. Ég hlýt að vera að missa af einhverju. Hjálp? 

Takk.


----------



## Gavril

Sæll Alxmrphi,

Úr því að enginn hefur (hingað til) svarað spurningu þinni, ég skal hugleiða smá:




Alxmrphi said:


> Hihi,
> 
> Ef orðið* leikir* þýðir *games/matches* (t.d. _fótboltaleik*i*r_) og *leikar *þýðir *games* (t.d. _Ólympíuleik*a*rnir_)



Gæti það verið að þessi skilgreining ("games") eigi aðeins við sjálfstæða orðið _leikar_?

Hinsvegar þegar rætt er um "-leikar" sem afturliður samsetts orðs, það sýnist vera mjög takmarkaður fjöldi af orðum sem geta innihaldið það. Snara gefur aðeins þessi sjö dæmi:

_hnefaleikar
hljómleikar
tónleikar
fimleikar
Ólympíuleikar
sumarleikar
vetrarleikar_

"hljóm-/tónleikar" sýnast vera einu undantekningarnar frá skilgreiningunni _leikar = _"keppni".


----------



## Alxmrphi

Sæll Gavril,


> Gæti það verið að þessi skilgreining ("games") eigi aðeins við sjálfstæða orðið leikar?


En í orðinu _Ólympíuleikar_ þýðir þetta svona og þetta er ekki sjálfstætt. No?
Auk þess eru _sumarleikar_ og _vetraleikar_ summer-/winter-games og þessi eru líka ekki sjálfstæð.


> "hljóm-/tónleikar" sýnast vera einu undantekningarnar frá skilgreiningunni leikar = "keppni".


Ertu að segja að hnefaleikar og fimleikar séu einhvers konar keppni? Ég efast um það. 
Af hverju væru til orðin hnefaleikakeppni og fimleikakeppni ef þetta er svona?

Takk samt fyrir að hafa póstað.


----------



## Gavril

Alxmrphi said:


> Sæll Gavril,
> 
> En í orðinu _Ólympíuleikar_ þýðir þetta svona og þetta er ekki sjálfstætt. No?
> Auk þess eru _sumarleikar_ og _vetraleikar_ summer-/winter-games og þessi eru líka ekki sjálfstæð.



Ég meinaði að (samkvæmt kenningu minni) merkingin "games" *á* að gilda aðeins um sjálfstæða orðinu "leikar". Merkingin getur gilt einnig um afturliðinn "-leikar".



> Ertu að segja að hnefaleikar og fimleikar séu einhvers konar keppni? Ég efast um það.



_keppni _= "competition, contest". Mér sýnist að hvenær sem ein eða meiri manneskjur reyna að sigra aðra(r) manneskju(r), þetta er einskonar keppni, er það ekki?

Kannski fimleikar eiga ekki alltaf að vera keppni (þeir gæti verið aðeins til gamans), en hvernig gæti verið að hnefaleikar séu ekki keppni?



> Af hverju væru til orðin hnefaleikakeppni og fimleikakeppni ef þetta er svona?



Önnur slík dæmi eru til í íslensku: samanber *tígris *:* tígrisdýr* (merkingin er hin sama).


----------



## Alxmrphi

> Ég meinaði að (samkvæmt kenningu minni) merkingin "games" *á *að gilda aðeins þegar rætt er um sjálfstætt orð "leikar".


Já ókei. Þá verð ég að benda á orðin _Ólympíuleikar_, _sumarleikar _og _vetraleikar_ sem er sönnunargagn gegn þessari kenningu.


> Mér sýnist að hvenær sem ein eða meiri manneskja reyna að sigra aðra(r) manneskju(r), þetta er einskonar keppni, er það ekki?


Nei, ég myndi ekki segja það.

Tónleikar, hnefaleikar, fimleikar, hljómleikar: það er eitthvað sem gefur til kynna einhvers konar _list_ eða _íþrótt_ (afleitt frá nafnorði) heldur en_ keppni_, finnst mér.


> Önnur slík dæmi eru til í íslensku: samanber *tígris : tígrisdýr *(merkingin er hin sama).


Þetta er stytting. Ég held að hnefaleikar og önnur orðin séu ekki styttingar frá lengri orðum sem enda á -keppni. Annars væri mjög skrítið að segja, „að stunda/æfa hnefaleika/fimleika“.


----------



## Gavril

Alxmrphi said:


> Já ókei. Þá verð ég að benda á orðin _Ólympíuleikar_, _sumarleikar _og _vetraleikar_ sem er sönnunargagn gegn þessari kenningu.



Kenningin er að merkingin "games" eigi að gilda um sjálfstæða orðið (_leikar_) en geti gilt um afturliðinn (-_leikar_). Hvernig þá eru þessi orð sönnunargagn gegn henni?



> Nei, ég myndi ekki segja það.



Hver er þá greinarmunurinn á milli "reyna að sigra einhvern" og "keppa við einhvern"?

Ég viðurkenni þó að ef eitthvað -- t.d. tiltekin íþrótt -- felur í ser (meðal annars) keppni, það er ekki alltaf það sama og keppni. Ég valdi orðið "keppni" sem þýðing á "games" í skilaboðinu #2 en þetta er ekki mjög mikilvægt fyrir upprunalega spurningu þína.

Ég skal þá umorða það sem ég skrifaði þarna:



> "hljóm-/tónleikar" sýnast vera einu undantekningarnar frá skilgreiningunni leikar = "keppni"/"íþrótt".


----------



## Alxmrphi

> Kenningin er að merkingin "games" eigi að gilda um sjálfstæða orðinu


Segir hver? 


> Hvernig þá eru þessi orð sönnunargagn gegn henni?


Þú gafst í skyn að þau orð væru rangt að því að sú merking væri bara rétt þegar orðið er sjálfstætt.
Á meðan viðtekin orð eins og Ólympíuleikar eru til og áður en þú bættist útskýringu við, var þetta minn skilningur.


Þjörkum við ekki. 
Vonandi kemur einhver brátt til að svara spurningunni fyrir víst.


----------



## Gavril

Alxmrphi said:


> Segir hver?



Ég.  Sjáðu skilaboð #4 (samkvæmt kenningu minni ...).

Með _kenning _meina ég hér "suggestion, proposal".


----------



## Alxmrphi

Gavril said:


> Ég.  Sjáðu skilaboð #4 (samkvæmt kenningu minni ...).
> 
> Með _kenning_ meina ég hér "suggestion, proposal".


Ah, afsakið. Ég las það sem _teaching_.


----------



## Obeorn

Hungurleikarnir


----------

